# Updating 2 machines from the same cloned source leads to 2 differing shasums?



## OSExplorer (Jul 15, 2021)

We have 2 machines on the same LAN that I installed FreeBSD on using the 13.0 Release iso
 I then followed the quickstart example in hanbook section 24.5.1, in order to update both machines from source.








						Chapter 25. Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD
					

Information about how to keep a FreeBSD system up-to-date with freebsd-update or Git, how to rebuild and reinstall the entire base system, etc




					docs.freebsd.org
				




After doing so I performed shasum on /boot/kernel/kernel on each machine, which leads to 2 completely different values.

Machine 1:
038ddb1a92679c34c728c86b387be899b0c80499  /boot/kernel/kernel
Machine 2:
3b14529ff9213c8c83459e193d6e5ed754d0d67e  /boot/kernel/kernel

Is this expected or is this a cause for concern?


----------



## monwarez (Jul 15, 2021)

To have some support for reproducible build, you will have to do the following:

Add

```
WITH_REPRODUCIBLE_BUILD="yes"
```
in /etc/src.conf

See https://wiki.freebsd.org/ReproducibleBuilds/Base for more information


----------



## mer (Jul 15, 2021)

A simple "uname -a" shows some of the information stored in the kernel, so you have timestamps, username, build machine.
So as pointed out by monwarez you need to set a couple knobs for your test to work.


----------

